

Video on Steve Jobs personality - bigbang
http://www.bloomberg.com/video/63722844/?ref=nf

======
kmfrk
Direct .flv download link: <http://videos.bloomberg.com/63723194.flv>

I assume that the Zuckerberg video has one, too, but couldn't find it.

~~~
kanwisher
Lol is our video player that bad you need to watch the direct flvs ?

~~~
Dbug
Flash is disabled on all of our machines due to the history of serious
stability issues and vulnerabilities. (most of the time we also avoid enabling
scripts from other domains, and don't even try if there are more than a couple
or it isn't obvious which is for what) I wouldn't have watched the videos if I
hadn't been able to stream or download to another player.

Both videos played smoothly streamed into VLC with the Open Network command.
The Jobs video clearly had older codecs, the audio was very marginal. The
aspect ratio had to be forced to 16:9 to look right. For some reason VLC
recogonized it as 4:3.

It was generally well produced and easy to follow. The bit about MS investing
150 million in non-voting stock probably should have mentioned the deal
including a few other things too - avoiding litigation over the unauthorized
copied QuickTime code that had been put in Video For Windows, Apple getting
continued Office for Mac updates, MS getting Apple to keep I.E. as the default
browser for the minimum term of the investment (3 years)

The Facebook video sounded much better and played fine without forcing modes
although it displayed as 16:9 inside of 4:3 (black letterbox area seem to be
part of video). For 120 meg and 220 meg, h.264 could have delivered great
quality at well above the 320*240 or so those are. Even phone displays can
handle/show much more detail, but the videos didn't look bad.

I don't mean to be overly critical, just trying to provide detailed feedback.
I enjoyed watching both videos. Thank you.

Now I see why some say a 250 meg data plan is way too limiting. The Jobs video
alone would nearly eat it up. Old codecs cost everyone.

------
jakarta
Here's the one they did on Mark Zuckerberg:
<http://www.bloomberg.com/video/63583008/>

~~~
jakerocheleau
I'd love to see one on Jack/Evan/Biz and the journey through creating and
scaling Twitter

~~~
jakarta
That would be good. From their commercial, the upcoming documentaries seem to
center on:

Larry & Sergey (Google) Jon Stewart (Daily Show) Henry Kravis (KKR/LBOs) Anna
Wintour (Vogue)

------
ayu
I didn't realise Jobs used to be a hippy with waist-length hair who ate only
fruit. I have something to aspire to.

~~~
adolfojp
Go watch Pirates of Silicon Valley. The movie is surprisingly good and pretty
accurate (for a movie).

------
quizbiz
I would do anything to follow Steve Jobs around the office for a day.

------
initself
Robert X Cringely is such a solid individual. I love every word that he says.

~~~
verisimilitude
I haven't yet watched the video, so I'm not sure if you're being sarcastic...
but I vividly remember a time in undergrad when I read Cringely regularly. I'd
get all excited about these huge claims (e.g. "Mac Mini is built just for
taking over the living room"[1]) and would start talking to anyone who would
listen about these big, exciting possibilities. Then I realized it was just a
gripping style of writing and the ideas weren't particularly earth-
shattering... or correct. THEN, I found out the guy's a liar: "In 1998, it was
revealed that Stephens had falsely claimed to have received a Ph.D. from
Stanford University and to have been employed as a professor there."[2]

Haven't read much Cringely since. Should I?

[1]:
[http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2005/pulpit_20050120_0008...](http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2005/pulpit_20050120_000840.html)
[2]: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_X._Cringely>

~~~
Dbug
I've got one for you. Sometimes he'd write about tech that was twisted enough
to raise a few eyebrows and bring a chuckle or two. I was surprised to see
this on pbs:

[http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2005/pulpit_20050414_0008...](http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2005/pulpit_20050414_000849.html)

------
38leinad
player doesn't work on my macbook in safari... :-)

~~~
tvon
Same here, I have sound but just an empty white space where the video should
be.

~~~
lisper
+1, 13inch MBP Safari 5.0.2 OSX 10.6.4

------
sayemm
This is awesome, thanks for posting this.

------
tuybuytyu
What a joke! Doesn't even mention the guy was given for adoption while giving
all kind of irrelevant info.

~~~
solutionyogi
Did you watch the video? In the video, they show clip from Steve's
commencement speech where he talks about adoption. I think the video was very
interesting and covered Steve's career pretty well.

------
mattmaroon
It looks like many of them are trying really, really hard not to use the word
"douchebag".

